# problems with my sportdog collar update!!!



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, I was getting an inconsistent response to my corrections during CC. I was asking about turning up the level. What I didn't know was that my collar was malfunctioning. I posted a little rant about Sportdog collars so I feel obligated to give them some props.

I called sportdog. The person I spoke to was very nice. They said that if I would provide proof of purchase they would send me another collar. Of course I couldn't find my receipt it's been almost a year since I bought it at Bass Pro Shop. They agreed to accept a canceled check from bass pro as proof of purchase. It wasn't for the exact amount, it was more, I bought something else with it. In all I spoke to three people, they were all in the U.S. they were all polite and nice, and I got a brand new receiver and transmitter in the mail today.

I still wish I had spent the money for the Tri Tronics collar, but the Sportdog does work as advertised and customer service was all you could ask for. I have to start over with CC because I can't be sure how many times I burned him he actually got burned. 

So good on Sportdog for backing up their collar and having Americans answer the phone.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Leddyman said:


> Well, I was getting an inconsistent response to my corrections during CC. I was asking about turning up the level. What I didn't know was that my collar was malfunctioning. I posted a little rant about Sportdog collars so I feel obligated to give them some props.
> 
> I called sportdog. The person I spoke to was very nice. They said that if I would provide proof of purchase they would send me another collar. Of course I couldn't find my receipt it's been almost a year since I bought it at Bass Pro Shop. They agreed to accept a canceled check from bass pro as proof of purchase. It wasn't for the exact amount, it was more, I bought something else with it. In all I spoke to three people, they were all in the U.S. they were all polite and nice, and I got a brand new receiver and transmitter in the mail today.
> 
> ...


Terry, I've only used SportDog collars since first CCing my Sadie. We train with them, we hunt upland and waterfowl in conditions that span the extremes from hot & dry to wet & cold as hell. Any problem I may have had with a collar, a transmitter or a charger has been dealt with immediately and with concern and respect by SportDog's people. No, they're not TriTronics or one of the other "big" names, but for my money, they make a great product and their customer service is unmatched.


----------



## gdluck (May 27, 2005)

................and in another couple months, if even that long, you will be ranting again about a non-functioning collar. then you will praise the customer service again.

repeat the above as long as you own a sportdog collar.................


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

No sir, I just thought it was only fair to say that they did what they were supposed to do. I'm in the tri tronics market right now.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

gdluck said:


> ................and in another couple months, if even that long, you will be ranting again about a non-functioning collar. then you will praise the customer service again.
> 
> repeat the above as long as you own a sportdog collar.................


That's simply not my experience with the collar...the 1800 I'm using now is over 3 years old and has been hunted many times in 90 degree Baja heat, as well as snow, sleet, ice and 40 degree water and 10 degree air temps in Montana with no malfunctions and no problems.

Everyone has his/her own opinion and preferred gear...sort of like the color of your dog or the kind of truck or car you drive. Let's not make value judgments about differing opinions based on our own biases.


----------



## marshmonster (Jan 21, 2009)

3 yrs on mine, heavy use and abuse.

I love it, just added another dog to the system, so now have two collars. 

cust service never needed for repairs, but programming. They were awesome.

also bought some extra collars (not receivers) and had to call with questions, and again they were great.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Leddyman said:


> having Americans answer the phone.


I live in Knoxville and visited their office here in town. I bought a used SportDog 400 and was having problems with it. I took it down there and they diagnosed it for me. Quoted $40 to fix it.

I ended up balking on the repair (went with a Dogtra). I didn't want to put the money in a used collar.


----------

